# Starting my EMT career



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

So i'm feeling like i'm falling out of my EMT class. I got my fisdap still left to do and my NREMT. I'm trying hard to study for it but i feel like i'm in a slump. I'm not a very good teat taker as it's hard for me to keep still or just to sit in general.

I'm honestly ready to just get out there and do it to learn the hands on instead of all this computerized testing.

Do ya'll have any words of encouragement or advice?  thanks, Jon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2017)

If you don't know the basics, you can't "go out and do it"

if you're having problems passing the test, JB Navigate is a great app to help you find weak areas and assist with critical thinking to make sure you can pass the baseline competency test.

Otherwise, study and take your tests.


----------



## EKUEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

The hands on stuff will be largely based on your knowledge from class and tests. It doesn't always work like the test says. But when I did my ride time (clinicals) I learned a lot and what I was confused on in class was cleared up because I got to see it on a real patient. 

Just study and try to stay calm while taking your test. I took my NREMT and thought of it like a final in my EMT class. It made it easier for me to focus and be less nervous while taking it. 

You got this!!! Stay positive! Good luck!


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> If you don't know the basics, you can't "go out and do it"
> 
> if you're having problems passing the test, JB Navigate is a great app to help you find weak areas and assist with critical thinking to make sure you can pass the baseline competency test.
> 
> Otherwise, study and take your tests.



Ya, i know what you mean, we use EMStesting for our studying. It's just like the NREMT. 2000 random questions and as you answer them correctly they get harder.

I guess I just really miss having class. We're kind of on our own now and it doesn't help not being shown what certain stuff means by a professional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

EKUEMT said:


> The hands on stuff will be largely based on your knowledge from class and tests. It doesn't always work like the test says. But when I did my ride time (clinicals) I learned a lot and what I was confused on in class was cleared up because I got to see it on a real patient.
> 
> Just study and try to stay calm while taking your test. I took my NREMT and thought of it like a final in my EMT class. It made it easier for me to focus and be less nervous while taking it.
> 
> You got this!!! Stay positive! Good luck!



I've done my clinicals and absolutely loved it! My thing is I'm getting all this info at once and don't really understand it. Per se, i get it but it doesn't sink in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EKUEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

I see what you're saying! I wish I could give you my professor. He was amazing and made sure we understood it. 

I got lucky with my EMT class. It was offered in the paramedic program at my university. It's a pre-req to get into the program. But the professor also teaches in the medic program. So it helps both ways. 

I asked a bunch of people I knew to explain it. I made good friends with medics and EMTs during clinicals so I could ask them questions after. I was at a slight advantage because I had worked in a hospital for 2 years prior to starting my class (still work in a hospital) so I already had some of the knowledge under my belt. 

Read and take notes. But do it in increments. Don't study for 5 hours. Break it up. When you need a break, re-read the notes you took. Mark anything you're unclear about and take a break. When you come back re-read the sections containing stuff you're unclear about. 

Also, I'm not ashamed to say I googled some stuff I was unclear (only use trusted sources) and it helped because some sites would explain it in a different way than the book did and it made sense.


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

EKUEMT said:


> I see what you're saying! I wish I could give you my professor. He was amazing and made sure we understood it.
> 
> I got lucky with my EMT class. It was offered in the paramedic program at my university. It's a pre-req to get into the program. But the professor also teaches in the medic program. So it helps both ways.
> 
> ...



Quite a few times i had to use google for words that they used like in Mybradylab which is what we used. My class was night class only two days a week. Other than that i'm working. So sometimes it's hard to get motivated afterclong day at work. But niw i only have to Study for my NREMT test. Any pointers? Cause i know it's supposed to be all random.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EKUEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

JB Navigate is a great app. I also used PocketPrep for EMT to study for the NREMT. Also flash cards are good but expensive. The apps give you scenario questions like the NREMT.


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

EKUEMT said:


> JB Navigate is a great app. I also used PocketPrep for EMT to study for the NREMT. Also flash cards are good but expensive. The apps give you scenario questions like the NREMT.



Mind Messaging me those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 11, 2017)

1) FISDAP exams suck
2) if you can't pass the classroom portions, you won't pass the NREMT exam.
3) FISDAP exams suck
4) you need to study because your instructors are going to throw a lot of information at you, much of which is new to you.  it's a lot of information.
5) FISDAP exams suck, and my students complain about them all the time.  The biggest complaint is FISDAP pulls information from their test bank from 4 or 5 testbooks, so if they pull it from 4 books, and your textbook doesn't cover that topic, you are SOL.  That being said, if you ace the fisdap exams, there is a high probability that you will ace the NREMT exam.
6) study groups are your friends.  quiz each other, ask for help on topics you are unclear about. do some external research.  when in doubt ask your instructor. 
7) FISDAP exams suck.
8) remember that all the fancy hands on stuff you do in the field is built on a foundation that comes out of the classroom.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

Does it feel like you aren't getting or are you actually not getting it? (Your test scores will tell you, fisdap will tell you WHAT you are struggling with). Take your fisdap. If you fail certain parts, fix it. If you don't, improve them.


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Does it feel like you aren't getting or are you actually not getting it? (Your test scores will tell you, fisdap will tell you WHAT you are struggling with). Take your fisdap. If you fail certain parts, fix it. If you don't, improve them.



It feels like i'm not getting it. I'm doing my best but still Failing. I'm getting tired of having to retake the Fisdap test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

DOOMgasm said:


> It feels like i'm not getting it. I'm doing my best but still Failing. I'm getting tired of having to retake the Fisdap test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My last score was a 69% i needed a 70% i was so pissed.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> 1) FISDAP exams suck
> 2) if you can't pass the classroom portions, you won't pass the NREMT exam.
> 3) FISDAP exams suck
> 4) you need to study because your instructors are going to throw a lot of information at you, much of which is new to you.  it's a lot of information.
> ...



What is the best way to Study alone? Cause our class isn't close at all. It's a huge every man for themselves type of deal. I'm now focusing on trying to study for my NREMT as my Mybradylabs ran its course. I love studying with other people but i have no one to do it with. Everyone is too busy for me. I learned alot from my Clinicals as well but i reached my limit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

What way and how have you been trying to fix the areas you are failing in? The test is good in that it tells you what you are weak in, but you have to know how to specifically fix the problem areas (you will do a lot of learning on your own in this job, if you care to that is). Use your book, youtube, articles online, find diagrams, flashcards, etc.


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> What way and how have you been trying to fix the areas you are failing in? The test is good in that it tells you what you are weak in, but you have to know how to specifically fix the problem areas (you will do a lot of learning on your own in this job, if you care to that is). Use your book, youtube, articles online, find diagrams, flashcards, etc.



I was looking at this Pocketprep EMT thing. I don't really know where to start to study what my fisdap says as idk which sites are right and which are wrong. I don't want to go and learn bad habits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> What way and how have you been trying to fix the areas you are failing in? The test is good in that it tells you what you are weak in, but you have to know how to specifically fix the problem areas (you will do a lot of learning on your own in this job, if you care to that is). Use your book, youtube, articles online, find diagrams, flashcards, etc.



Also, I absolutely care to learn all about this trade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 11, 2017)

DOOMgasm said:


> What is the best way to Study alone? Cause our class isn't close at all. It's a huge every man for themselves type of deal.


Honestly that's one of your class and instructors biggest failures.  

Most EMS units are not single person vehicles, you work with a partner.  many companies have shifts, where you work with the same group of people on a rotating basis.  Doing it by yourself makes it harder than it needs to be.

If your class isn't close, that sucks, but don't let it stop you.  Do you know people in class? ask them if they would be interested in doing a study session.  Take some initiative, because those people you are in class with might be able to help you get a job later in your career.  Everyone does have a life outside of class, but if you find someone you like, and can schedule some time, people will show up, especially if it benefits them as well

I didn't deal well with everyone in my paramedic class, but I had a couple people that I did socialize it.  In fact, there is someone from my original EMT class (back when I was 16), who I still keep in touch with.  

Are you a volunteer somewhere, and do you know anyone who already has completed their EMT class that can help you study?


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> Honestly that's one of your class and instructors biggest failures.
> 
> Most EMS units are not single person vehicles, you work with a partner.  many companies have shifts, where you work with the same group of people on a rotating basis.  Doing it by yourself makes it harder than it needs to be.
> 
> ...



Sadly, none that will give me the time of day. All the people in my class just tried to do it on there own. I tried my best to reach out to them but they're too busy or don't have time or just don't care. I honestly have never felt so happy to get on that ambulance and run calls. It's exhilarating honestly! My first call was a prison inmate who lacerated his arm really good by breaking his glasses and cutting. Luckily he didn't hit an artery. It was just Veinous bleeding. But there was alot of it! Hahhaha. The point is, i have no plan to give up, i just really need help getting on the right path and find a great way to study while at work or when i get home at night. We currently use EMStesting and it helps, but my phone won't support it so i can only do it at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> Honestly that's one of your class and instructors biggest failures.
> 
> Most EMS units are not single person vehicles, you work with a partner.  many companies have shifts, where you work with the same group of people on a rotating basis.  Doing it by yourself makes it harder than it needs to be.
> 
> ...




Another thing is, it's not her fault these people want to be by themselves. I also do not volunteer as i work monday through friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 11, 2017)

DOOMgasm said:


> Another thing is, it's not her fault these people want to be by themselves. I also do not volunteer as i work monday through friday.


Many/most volunteers work monday through friday, and volunteer on either the nights and weekends.  Depending on where you live, you can probably find an agency which will help you within a 30 minute drive from your home.

Good luck


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

DOOMgasm said:


> I was looking at this Pocketprep EMT thing. I don't really know where to start to study what my fisdap says as idk which sites are right and which are wrong. I don't want to go and learn bad habits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Already laid it out for you. 
 Use *your book*, youtube, articles online, find diagrams, flashcards.


----------



## DOOMgasm (Jan 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Already laid it out for you.
> Use *your book*, youtube, articles online, find diagrams, flashcards.



Our book was an Ebook and it ran out. So I'm bookless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jan 14, 2017)

*****Harsh Reality Warning*****

If you want to pass the test, absent any sort of educational handicap, you'll pass it. If you can't, you're not trying hard enough. In terms of educational endeavors, EMT school is a day hike, not Mt Everest.

When you take these practice exams, are you consistently failing the same topics or are you all over the map? If you're failing the same sections over and over again, are you studying that material or are you grumbling about failing and hoping you'll do better next time? If every exam is a new adventure in wrong answers with no consistency in what you're failing, then perhaps your issues is poor test taking strategies or some other educational handicap. Investigate as needed until you figure it out.

Bottom line is its 2017. All the information in the world is at your fingertips, from the libraries of Alexandria to Kim Kardashians cup size is a google away. You have access to this material if you want to be studying it. You could even buy a current text book on ebay for no money and study that, but if you're not focusing your efforts on where you're deficient and endeavoring to improve in those areas, you might as well study a Chiltons manual.


----------

